# [Boot Animation] CM9 New Bootanimation



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mod Type:: Boot Animation

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1398495
Heres the cm9 new bootanimation
i take no credit in this bootanimation
i just extracted it from the download file

Insturctions
1. go into your rom download file
2 go to /system
3. then /media
4.delete the old bootanimation
5. put the new one in
6. flash









idk if this will work but you can try flashing it in cwm tell me if it works

*Download*
http://www.mediafire...2r5cwacch1j6c60


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

nobody wants it?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

It's been in the CM9 nighties for a while. It's not you, lol. People just already have it.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Double post. My bad.


----------

